# What is your favorite writing utensil?



## Owen (Jan 23, 2010)

Pencil?
Pen?
Marker?
Crayon?


What is you favorite?


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jan 23, 2010)

Well, in school my favourite is a pencil, but at home it's a pen.


----------



## PEZenfuego (Jan 23, 2010)

It depends what I'm doing. 

8 B for drawing.

Black Gel Pen for writing.

Blue Dry erase for math.


----------



## Ranzha (Jan 23, 2010)

Pencil.
Like the one I have behind my ear. Four years down, another four and one-half to go.


----------



## shelley (Jan 23, 2010)

My favorite pencil was a Pentel P205 mechanical drafting pencil. Not sure if it's still available; my available supply was probably left over from my dad's grad school days (just like my favorite calculator, an original Casio fx991 that's at least as old as I am). I used it to do homework all through high school and college.

Haven't found a favorite pen yet. I like fine to extra fine point (0.5mm or smaller) roller ball pens. The one currently in my purse is a Pilot Precise V5. I've also come across some 0.38mm pens from Japan that are kind of nice, but I've forgotten the brand at the moment and they're a bit harder to come by.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jan 23, 2010)

Pilot Pens.


----------



## TioMario (Jan 23, 2010)

*Pencil*


Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> Pencil.
> Like the one I have behind my ear. Four years down, another four and one-half to go.



I have a very old Pentel Graph 1000 PG1005 Mechanical Pencil I found in the street one lucky day I was coming out of an exam (which I passed )
Old pencils FTW


----------



## James Ludlow (Jan 23, 2010)

Staedtler stick 430 ball pens.


----------



## 4Chan (Jan 23, 2010)

I like being unique, therefore I use a steel fountain pen.
If I have to write a lot, I carry around spare ink cartridges, if I don't have ink available.


----------



## Forte (Jan 23, 2010)

Pens



because they are free and you don't need to sharpen them


----------



## ErikJ (Jan 23, 2010)

bic mechanical pencils


----------



## TemurAmir (Jan 23, 2010)

Lamy Safari Fountain Pen... with Noodlers Blue-Black and Pilot Dr Grip mechanical pencil 0.5mm.
btw, what's a untencil?


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jan 23, 2010)

Pencil.


----------



## PHPJaguar (Jan 23, 2010)

shelley said:


> My favorite pencil was a Pentel P205 mechanical drafting pencil. Not sure if it's still available; my available supply was probably left over from my dad's grad school days (just like my favorite calculator, an original Casio fx991 that's at least as old as I am). I used it to do homework all through high school and college.


http://www.draftingsteals.com/20577.html
Well, it looks cool.


----------



## MTGjumper (Jan 23, 2010)

Any kind of mechanical pencil, really. The added friction compared to biros allows me the write neater. Also, they are easily rubbed out and they can write upside down


----------



## Fox (Jan 23, 2010)

Bic pens


----------



## Caedus (Jan 23, 2010)

HB2 Pencils. They're good for drawing


----------



## TheMachanga (Jan 23, 2010)

Pilot pens are the BOMB


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jan 23, 2010)

TheMachanga said:


> Pilot pens are the BOMB


Hmmm, terrorist?


----------



## PeterNewton (Jan 23, 2010)

OptiFlow pens are best for me. They're release a lot of ink but only if the pen is moving. Its not like other inky pens that keep oozing even if its not moving. And OptiFlow is really smooth so it works well with my cursive-ish writing style.

EDIT: lol haha no votes for markers.


----------



## CitricAcid (Jan 23, 2010)

My favorite is my satellite that shoots lazer beamz!


----------



## cmhardw (Jan 23, 2010)

F-301 Steel Zebra Pen. No question. It makes you feel sexy even you're filling out a check to pay bills rather than spending it on something worthwhile like... new cubes!  Plus they're kinda cheap still  Seriously though they write very easily with no smudging and the ink always comes out at the first stroke, no scratching it against the paper until the ink comes back. Coolest... pen... evar.... 'Nuff said.

Chris

--edit--


> What is your favorite writing *untencil?*



Fixed that for you


----------



## pjk (Jan 23, 2010)

cmhardw said:


> F-301 Steel Zebra Pen. No question. It makes you feel sexy even you're filling out a check to pay bills rather than spending it on something worthwhile like... new cubes!  Plus they're kinda cheap still  Seriously though they write very easily with no smudging and the ink always comes out at the first stroke, no scratching it against the paper until the ink comes back. Coolest... pen... evar.... 'Nuff said.
> 
> Chris
> 
> ...


I agree with Chris, those Zebra's are real nice (both the pens and the pencils). However, I prefer a PhD pencil. I've used one since 4th grade, and still use the same one to this day. I often wonder how many meters of lead I have pumped through it.


----------



## Muesli (Jan 23, 2010)

A quill, made from the tail of a phoenix.


----------



## vgbjason (Jan 23, 2010)

Zebra pens are the best. I will not deviate from that, it is the truth.


----------



## iSpinz (Jan 23, 2010)

Musli4brekkies said:


> A quill, made from the tail of a phoenix.



Isn't that like the Apache logo?


----------



## Dene (Jan 23, 2010)

Musli4brekkies said:


> A quill, made from the tail of a phoenix.



I was about to say "a feather, obviously".


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jan 23, 2010)

Füller
I miss those things from Germany. Messy, but great.



jamesdeanludlow said:


> Staedtler stick 430 ball pens.


Anything by Staedtler is awesome.


----------



## iSpinz (Jan 23, 2010)

Um... I just like to use my Pilot G2.


----------



## Edmund (Jan 24, 2010)

wow. I didn't know there was such a variety of writing utensils. I thought it was Pen or Pencil not x632846 or 3423962dhh or 343passenger or anything else. I had no idea people cared. I like a pretty inky black pen. That is as specific as I get.

Definitely the most fun ones have laser-pointers.


----------



## SuperNerd (Jan 24, 2010)

Word Processor.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jan 24, 2010)

STAEDTLER Mars technico 780 C I've had mine for over 4 years.


----------



## Lux Aeterna (Jan 24, 2010)

0.7mm mechanical pencil and a gum eraser. I do a lot of writing, and a lot of erasing as a grad student. 

For art, either colored pencils or acrylics.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jan 24, 2010)

Generally I just use a BIC Mechanical Pencil with 0.7mm lead but those Zebras look nice, I may run up to Staples to get a 2-pack.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jan 24, 2010)

I think I just got rid of a 2-back of Zebras...


----------



## Razorwolf (Jan 24, 2010)

I like this drafting pencil for work at home.
For school, I prefer the convenience and lower price of this Zebra.


----------



## Edward (Jan 24, 2010)

Mechanical Pencil.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jan 24, 2010)

pens for penspinning.


----------



## Dirk BerGuRK (Jan 24, 2010)

ErikJ said:


> bic mechanical pencils



Yep, I'm addicted to those things.


----------



## SebCube (Jan 24, 2010)

crayons yaaaay lol

only joking my favorite is the pencil.


----------



## xXzaKerXx (Jan 24, 2010)

A Pilot SuperGrip is my favourite. but a normal 2B will do as well.


----------



## Owen (Jan 24, 2010)

My novelty pen collection.










Inka pen

4-color pen

10-color pen

Odd beetle pen with beetle embedded in the globe at the top.

Ben Franklin pen

5 in one geek pen

Personalized US Mint pen. 

Music note pen

Franklin Institute solar blinky pen

Eiffel tower pen

Dolphin noise pen

Recording pen (Doesn't work)


----------



## Stefan (Jan 24, 2010)

Keyboard.


----------

